# Simulación del 555 en multisim



## Matias17 (Feb 26, 2016)

Tengo un problema al simular el lm555 en modo astable en multisim 14.0 la conecto a una fuente de 5vcc 15mA aprox. y en la salida pin 3  sale un voltaje de 5v pero 230 A!!!! ¿si alguien puede simularlo y fijarse si tiene el mismo error? por es muy raro porque si tiene estos fallos no es para nada confiable en circuitois mas complicados y avanzados de presición.

subiria imagen pero nose como hacerlo desde mi pc es decir sin subirlo a una pagina directo del pc me explican tambien eso porfa.

Muchas grasiassss ...


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 26, 2016)

Es habitual que Multisim haga esas cosas. 
Simula correctamente el funcionamiento pero NO los parámetros de potencia de los dispositivos.

Alguna versión anterior de Multisim simulaba la explosión del 555, no se si lo seguirá haciendo.

Lee esto:
*¿ Como subir imágenes ?*


----------



## Matias17 (Feb 26, 2016)

Grasias sos un capo rspondes en casis todos los post sabe una bocha 
una pregunta mas si simulo un amplificador me va andar pero los valores me va a dar cualquier cosa solo sirve para ver si anda??


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 26, 2016)

Los valores van a ser correctos. Tensión, Potencia, Banda pasante, Ganancia, ¿¿¿???

Con la salvedad que si simulas una etapa de salida con un MJ15003 o un BC547 el programa te seguirá indicando la misma potencia.


----------



## Matias17 (Feb 26, 2016)

Sos un groso me despejaste todas las dudas !!!

haa que significa los "¿¿¿???"


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 26, 2016)

Matias17 dijo:


> Sos un groso me despejaste todas las dudas !!!
> 
> haa _*que significa los "¿¿¿???"*_



Más mediciones que se te ocurran.


----------



## Matias17 (Feb 26, 2016)

haaaaaaaa hubieras puesto etc. mejor jaja MUCHAS GRASIAS  nos vemos en otros post


----------



## Scooter (Feb 27, 2016)

En su día en el workbech acabamos poniendo el circuito interno del 555 con un operacional, tres resistencias de 5k... Ese modelo iba significativamente mejor que el "integrado"


----------

